# 2012 Duramax



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just got this home last night from Dallas, was a long 10 hours of driving yesterday. 

2012 2500hd LTZ
Daramax, Z71 4x4, Z71 appearance package, LTZ plus package, navigation, heated/cooled seats, 20's and so on

To do list- 

Tint windows
Probably n-fab step bars
Gooseneck hitch and bed liner 
Rear aftermarket bumper to get rid of the chrome, probably ranch hand
Undecided on brush guard or full replacement front bumper
That will be about it for awhile



















Well I can't get photobucket to work for today!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Where are the pics??? Duramax is a strong motor. Good choice


----------



## Dirty30s (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice ride MR looks good .,,


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thing is sweet. Could use some 35's though.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lift it stacks in the bed and some 35s. I love the solid color. Not a fan of chrome


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Lift it stacks in the bed and some 35s. I love the solid color. Not a fan of chrome


That truck is to pretty for a lift and stacks. Leveling kit and 35's keep it clean.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bruteforce10 said:


> that truck is to pretty for a lift and stacks. Leveling kit and 35's keep it clean.


 
stacke rule jesse! Flat black, cut of at cab no cowboy cuts. Just level with cab, aww yea!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, yeah no lift or stacks, no performance mods for awhile either, not much for programers or efi live for these trucks, yet. But do plan on leveling it a bit and somewhere around 35's, just after other things are done. Like said just want to keep it simple.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice. #Jealous


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

X2 on jealous


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Agreed... Keep it clean. This is my wife's truck 2010 half ton gas with the 5.7. But it has a total of 8" lift with 35" tires 20" wheels


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

5.7? I'm pretty sure they don't make that size motor for the new trucks. More likely to have a 6.0 to 6.2


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> 5.7? I'm pretty sure they don't make that size motor for the new trucks. More likely to have a 6.0 to 6.2
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


Your right it has a 5.3 I had to call her n ask. Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your wife's truck is nicer than mine.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> Thanks, yeah no lift or stacks, no performance mods for awhile either, not much for programers or efi live for these trucks, yet. But do plan on leveling it a bit and somewhere around 35's, just after other things are done. Like said just want to keep it simple.


Great looking truck!

I have a 2011 LML 2500HD LTZ cc/sb. Loaded like yours minus the nav and 20s. I have 18s. Great trucks, and the power is unreal. The Allison 1000 is a thing of beauty also. 

H&S was making tuners that would allow you to delete the DPF and DEF; basically all the emissions equipment, but the EPA took notice and H&S stopped production. I actually bought a Mini Maxx for mine, but decided to cancel my order today. I want to keep my warranty for as long as possible and any exhaust or engine mods will void your powertrain warranty instantly. I would like to have an Insight CTS though. Just for monitoring gauges, back up cam and checking DTCs if they arise. 

Banks has a programmer that will allow you run stock exhaust system (unlike the H&S tuner), but I'm questioning how that will effect regen cycles. I imagine, on a hot tune, it would have to regen more frequently to burn off the soot in the DPF, which would increase fuel consumption.


----------



## LaMoparPower (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome looking truck man!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks all, I like it.

Getting windows tinted Wednesday, 20% over factory in back and 35% on front because the place will not put below 35% cause it's "illegal", which is true (35% to be legal on the road but 20% to pass inspection) but come on, I will sigh a wavier so there not liable for it but no go and there the only place that can get it in this week. Also getting windshield strip.

I read alittle about the programers but I'm not doing anything to it till after warranty is out, I'm sure there will be more out by then. I have a 5 year/100k mile bumper to bumper warranty, so not wanting to do anything to effect it. But I am missing the noise out the tailpipe!!


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Your wife's truck is nicer than mine.


Lol thanks. It nicer than mine also but I can't lift mine since my company pays for it. In that pic we just got the amp power steps put on it


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

kawa650 said:


> Thanks all, I like it.
> 
> Getting windows tinted Wednesday, 20% over factory in back and 35% on front because the place will not put below 35% cause it's "illegal", which is true (35% to be legal on the road but 20% to pass inspection) but come on, I will sigh a wavier so there not liable for it but no go and there the only place that can get it in this week. Also getting windshield strip.
> 
> I read alittle about the programers but I'm not doing anything to it till after warranty is out, I'm sure there will be more out by then. I have a 5 year/100k mile bumper to bumper warranty, so not wanting to do anything to effect it. But I am missing the noise out the tailpipe!!


My warranty just ended. Dpf delete and efi live tuning are waiting to be installed lol. I also wanted o keep my warranty. 100k miles and only replaced some glow plugs. Great truck.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks great, id love one but cant afford it lol. I'm interested to see the new body style change next year


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, I was intending on waiting till next year to see what there going to look like but found this one, had all the options i wanted, liked it and well, you can see where it went from there. Plus I got it at what I think was a pretty good price. There are lots of good deals out right now on 2012's


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I put the N-Fab wheel to wheel six step's on thursday night and had the windows tinted day before Thanksgiving


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lookin good. I like those steps i have the same ones on mine. It would look alot cleaner if you could put limo tint on the front windows to.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am diggin that frontend


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> I am diggin that frontend


Me too. Though I think if the grill were PTM black it would tie it all in & look pretty sick.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That or at least a black bowtie


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice truck man.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I took Black-Max for a little road trip to Lafayette Sunday, there and back about a 600 mile round trip. Did good, which it should, still new with 3,200 miles, averaged around 17.5 MPG's, which was only about 1 mpg more than my normal average to/from work and town. I thought it would of did alittle better than that but its fine. I'm fighting with myself to do a delete and tuner but I have to refrain from doing it for now. Hoping in the next month to put 315/60x20 Toyo m/t on the stock wheels under it. Believe it will look better with alittle more tire.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Un oh, what is this???!!!


























Might be in trouble!

****Also, i already have a H&S mini-max installed in the truck, with no tune, though. Just using it as gauges, expensive gauges at that.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I couldn't wait any longer, im a impatient person, so i "relocated" the exhaust yesterday, 5 inch flo-pro is on, love it!!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

It can breathe! Lol


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Dang man, I love me some dmax. Like said already level and 35's and you'll be lookin good.

I'm guessing you got your tuner and dpf delete before the epa got ahold of H&S?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, I love it, sounds great. Did an update to the tune to change the way it sounds at idle. And yes I got the mini max, then exhaust and put it on the shelf for a "little" while, i could not hold out any longer, had to put it on!!! Didnt help that the exhaust was just sitting in an open box on the garage floor floor staring at me, everytime I opened the door. And i told myself I was going to wait until close to warranty expiration , what a lie!!

I wanted to go with a 35 but now im very undecided on what size, Im trying to keep away from putting aftermarket lift keys in, soo.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Installed the mini max in a H&S a-pillar yesterday, also installed a Nicktane fuel filter adapter and S&B intake couple months ago. I have the stuff to install for the pyro gauge which I'll install tomorrow. 










































---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------

Couple more just because


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Bet your getting way better Mpgs now


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wish I could say it was, not that it gets terrible but maybe 1 mpg more if that. The most I've ever averaged was 17.5 and that was bone stock on a trip to Lafayette. I'm average 16-17 now, to/from work, which is about where it was before. On the highway it may get better than before but haven't been on a trip yet, empty, to know for sure. I'm really not to worried about being my fuel is reimbursed from work.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

That's odd my 2010 dodge ram 3500 with 35s got 14
With dpf and all stock stuff, deleted with h&s and was getting 19
To 22, now it's lifted with 37s and I'm averaging 17 to 18


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm jealous of your cap lights! I thought about having them put on mine but its not a deal breaker and i like tour side steps lol I just finished up plasti-dipping my wheels and now I need exhaust, EFI live and hopefully an EGR delete .. Mine averages 14.5 ... I wish it got better 

How do you like the 5" ? I'm still on the fence 4 or 5


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cummims always sem to get better mileage. My everyday drive varies from 65-30 mph in 35 miles through 3 towns, and, I just "might" be alittle heavy on throttle at times.

The cab lights was an option it had to have for me to buy. I like the steps too but you have to watch have you step on them. The area you have to step on is maybe half the width of my boot (size 10 d-ee), I've slipped off them a few times and the bed step you have to stand on your toes to get in the bed, unless barefoot. 

Those 22's, truck looks good

I like the 5", still fairly quiet, no muffler on mine, you hear it and know its there for sure but it's not too bad, to me. There is a pretty good drone around 1400-1600 rpms,cruising around 60, other than that not bad. The fit of the Flo-pro was great, also.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol I might just have to have them put on it I just don't wanna deal with any leaks.. But hopefully if I let the dealership do it they will warranty there work!! Those are 22s there actually chrome but I've never really liked chrome so I plast-dipped them black and now that I know I like it I need to get them powder coated 

I might just get 5" that's some serious exhaust I just want it to sound BA! I can't afford serious power lol heck you go any over 100hp you gotta upgrade the tranny.. I just want to delete it and make it sound good 

That's one sharp truck you got, did u get the mini max before the BAN?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Understand you there.


5" sounds great, when you get on, not even full throttle, about 60-70% throttle, big sound difference, it gets rather loud and I like it. The 5 will be a deeper sound note but 4" sounds good too, soo...

Yes I did, I got it in December, about a month after getting the truck.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Lucky dog! Lol my only option seems to be EFI live which will be over kill but I guess it'll be nice if I ever run into some money and could build it up


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Why not a little update,

Haven't done much to it with funds needed elsewhere on unpredictable circumstances. Have around 30,000 miles on it now, trouble free. still get a consistent 17-18 average mpg, doesn't seem to want to move off of that, which is decent for the truck it is. Put a Fass titanium 150 lift pump on, still messing with it, truck doesnt seem to run 100% right with it. Also put a 7 inch tip on, i think its a bit large, may put a 6 inch on but for now i'm used to it. Still love it, great tuck!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I ended up same as you it averages 17 with my foot in it and up to 22 if I drive it like an old man lol, put 5" flopro, sinister EGR delete, PCV re route and EFI live from Idaho rob, would really like to get a FASS but need to run in to some more overtime lol


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Dang! Topping it out? Lol! Truck looks really good!


----------

